# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento

## tikidemon999

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Fernando, conocido en el bajo mundo como "Luisyfer", tengo 29 años, tuve mi primer kit de magia a la edad de 9 años, de ahí comenzó mi amor por este bello arte, aunque no lo pude llevar de manera formal, constantemente me gusta leer, practicar y mostrar mi conocimiento mágico, he tenido presentaciones a nivel amateur, empezando con amigos y familia, para después presentarme en pequeños foros. Aunque tengo otra profesión, nunca he dejado la magia de lado y siempre estoy practicando, no es un simple hobbie. Me he inclinado más hacia el mentalismo, aunque conozco también de cartomagia, numismagia, magia de salón, entre otras ramas. Agradezco estar aquí y en lo que pueda apoyar ahí estaré. Saludos

PD. Soy de México

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Luisyfer =)
Espero que compartas magias, experiencia, ideas, técnicas... y un largo etc con nosotros ^^

----------

